# Columbia College, Anyone?



## mshopeful (Nov 14, 2005)

Anyone attend Columbia College and interested in a support group?


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Which Columbia College?


----------



## mshopeful (Nov 14, 2005)

Columbia College in Columbia, SC. Sorry, I didn't know there was another.


----------

